# GT # 24 Los Angeles Lakers (14-9) @ The Chicago Bulls (8-13) [12/18]



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The Los Angles Lakers 




































[PG] D. Fisher [SG] K. Bryant [SF] L. Odom [PF] R. Turiaf [C] A. Bynum



The Chicago Bulls




































[PG] K. Hinrich [SG] B. Gordon [SF] L. Deng [PF] J. Smith [C] Ben Wallace 




Team Leaders:​Lakers:​ bulls:​*Kobe Bryant 27.0​Scoring​Luol Deng 18.1​ *
*Rebounds Andrew Bynum 10.1​Rebounds​Rebounds Ben Wallace 8.9​*
*Assists Kobe Bryant 5.0​Assists:​Assists Kirk Hinrich 5.9​ *
*Blocks Andrew Bynum 1.9​Blocks:​Blocks Ben Wallace 2.8​*
*Steals Kobe Bryant 2.1​Steals:​Steals Ben Wallace 1.4​*
*Andrew Bynum 58.6%​FG percentage:​Luol Deng 47.7%​*
*Jordan Farmar 43.6​3PT%​Chris Duhon 37.2​*




















































​


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Feed the ball to Bynum.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

hope kobe gets enough rest time..


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Did we get Kaman?

Ahhhh its over now Biatches.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm so glad we didn't do that double ben trade for Kobe, both of them suck *** this year


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Lakers win by 15, my prediction


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It'll be fun to see the crowd reaction for Kobe.

Lakers should win this one without any problems.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

PLEASE do not play down to competition. No mind games Phil. Just do everything in your power to win the next four games.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Anyone else think the Bulls might have a chance? I think so... I mean think about the need for revenge after Kobe-gate early this season.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Anyone else think the Bulls might have a chance? I think so... I mean think about the need for revenge after Kobe-gate early this season.


maybe if kirk hinrich gets another triple double and ben gordon shoots over 50% from the floor...


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

LoyalBull said:


> Did we get Kaman?
> 
> Ahhhh its over now Biatches.


he only comes over and blocks shots for you, no points no rebounds


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

As CDR just mentioned, it wouldn't surprise me if the Bulls play out of their mind as a sort of revenge for the Kobe rumors early on. Whether the Lakers can deal with that on the road, I don't know. I'm going to say yes, a 6 point W 95-89.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

LoyalBull said:


> Did we get Kaman?
> 
> Ahhhh its over now Biatches.



:lol:

My bad. Although you guys wish you got Kaman.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

dannyM said:


> maybe if kirk hinrich gets another triple double and ben gordon shoots over 50% from the floor...


Well.. Knowing how well we seem to defend guards.. Thats not entirely out of the question.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Well.. Knowing how well we seem to defend guards.. Thats not entirely out of the question.


:lol:

Troy Hudson owes the Lakers his contract.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Dude, no more Hollenger rank from last thursday!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> Dude, no more Hollenger rank from last thursday!


Hey, until he updates his power rankings daily like it says, I got to use what I have. Last night when I made the thread Lakers were still at 4. So I kept the same image, instead of making a new one. I know the point totals were slightly different by a .8 margin, but I'm sure you guys still got the point. :biggrin:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

In order to please an unnamed moderator who was crying about the ESPN rankings being out dated and incorrect, I have changed them to reflect Hollenger updated rankings for today. :azdaja:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I wonder if the Bull fans gonna chant "Kobe" tonight


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

****ty Start


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Luke shooting well so far.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Luke picks up two quick fouls


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Stop shooting damn jumpers


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

our shooting is pretty cold tonight.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> In order to please an unnamed moderator who was crying about the ESPN rankings being out dated and incorrect, I have changed them to reflect Hollenger updated rankings for today. :azdaja:


Which ******* would do that...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ariza with a nasty dunk!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow Odom Sucks


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lamar misses an easy layup!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

were shooting pretty bad and we still have a nice lead so lets hope we can heat up a bit


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice pass by Ariza to Lamar!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Fisher's Thinking: I suck at shooting from distance, so I am going to shoot some more


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

God Damn Ariza! Our SF are playing pretty damn wellxx


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Honestly offensively weve been bad tonight, but our defense has been solid and weve been rebounding well. Once our offense starts heating up our lead should increase.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice little jumper by lamar


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Feed Bynum every time down please please please please


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

WTF are we doing?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damit wtf is that???


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

HA sasha STILL feeling it


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nocioni is slow roasting Vlad


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice job farmar


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

****ing Sasha... ROFL


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bahahaha.... Sasha leading the game with points.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Sasha!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

shooting 33% right now.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

KObe is cold tonight!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe needs to get to the line and get his jumper going.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> KObe is cold tonight!!


that is an understatement


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Get Bynum back in there!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Fish and Kobe stinking it up tonight.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damn i go away for like a couple of minutes and this thread dies??! lol


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Deng is heating up!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ariza in to d up Deng


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bynum struggling from the floor tonight.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I cant believe im gonna say this....but we need Sasha in the game right now. Hes the only one that can hit a shot tonight.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Up by 5 going into the 4th. We need to seriously pick up our shooting. Our D is there tonight if we can just get hot we can close this game.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bynum with a nasty putback!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lamar with the swoop move! Nice LA up by 5


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Sasha has been unbelievable again for us tonight.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Sasha!!!!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Farmar with the big 3!!!!!!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

man im all smiles on my face.. we're all grown up!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm waiting for the Kobe chants, the Bulls offense has really been abysmal in the last minutes.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Sasha for player of the game. LOL. Take that Chicago.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Sasha for POTG.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

40 minutes for Bynum tonight.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Sasha was great
Farmar closed the deal
And Bynum is still a beast!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Great performance by the whole team tonight. we started off kinda slow on offense (thank fish and kobe), but as always, our bench gave us a boost. Our defense was good, but it's hard to get worked up over it when we're facing one of the worst offensive teams in the L. 

Sasha's playing with so much confidence, yet he's still playing under control, for his standards anyway. Andrew and Jordan have been great all season. Even on a night when it looks like they're gonna have a so-so game, Drew finishes with a double-double and Jordan slams the door in the 4th. 

On another note, Lamar looks like he's catching a rhythm. pull the trigger mitch, who knows how long it will last this time.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damnit i wanted to watch this game and saw till now i started at 530 
wow Sasha scoring big in the 4th, AGAIN ? ?? 
whats gotten into him


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lamar and Luke had nice games as well. Hopefully they're both turning the corner. lol at Sasha! Stu and Joel are calling him "The Machine"


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i saw the post game report on NBA TV, and i think they were saying that his teammates were calling him that in practice..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Class at night sucks. I missed the entire game.

I'd tivo it.. But it's just not the same.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If we can just take care of Cleveland Thursday night, I think we'll go undefeated on the trip.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Class at night sucks. I missed the entire game.
> 
> I'd tivo it.. But it's just not the same.


I was at work, but Cris kept me updated. I'm sure he would be more than happy to do that for everyone. And forget Kobe, why did they not chant "Sasha" in Chicago tonight?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I was at work, but Cris kept me updated. I'm sure he would be more than happy to do that for everyone. And forget Kobe, why did they not chant "Sasha" in Chicago tonight?


Bite your tongue.


----------

